# TheUndeadPhoenix's Rant of the Mother Fuckin' Day



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, so I wanted to voice my opinion. StP needs an age filter. Not 13. 18. There's too many fuckin kids coming on this site thinking being homeless is cool. I have reason to believe from most of these children are FBI. Why the fuck would a kid come on this site, anyway? You're a punk? Ok, go on Vampire Freaks. This is a forum for (mostly) homeless traveling punks and people that were or still are into the life. Its not cuz its COOL. Its cuz they adapted to it, they were tired of being homebums.
Some people I can understand joining this site that weren't into the life. I've met (only on here) people that are trying to help crusties get a place to stay for the night or whatever. I'm just pissed off at all of these kids that wanna learn how to "ride dem tranez". Seriously, gtfo. If you wanna learn to hop from a website, you're gonna get your legs cut the fuck off like this oogle http://squattheplanet.com/threads/9-5-2011-colorado-teen-loses-legs-as-she-tries-to-hop-train.10466/
If nothing gets done about this, I don't care. I'm just pissed off about all of these kids. Hope you enjoyed the read.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Mar 2, 2012)

inb4cool story bro


----------



## JoelRailDude (Mar 2, 2012)

True that, but then, there's people like say, me. I'm considering the idea, I've best friend who where homeless, I've spent a few weeks living like homeless. I've traveled a bit and I want more, but with the shitty economy, lack of work, and other etc, There is no chance I can afford a road trip. But I allready given up on so many things I can't afford, Why not throw it all in thewind and fuck it, go at it? I want to learn what it is like before I go at it, perhaps be more prepared. Sorry If I insult the pro.....


----------



## Kim Chee (Mar 2, 2012)

Are you sure that you aren't projecting your frustration in another area of your life onto people who you have never met?
Sounds like blanket negativity for those under age 18.
When you were 17, 16 or 14 would you still have come onto this site had you known it existed and there was an age filter?
Did that filter keep you from viewing porn?

I'll answer for you: no, yes and no


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Mar 2, 2012)

TheUndeadPhoenix said:


> Ok, so I wanted to voice my opinion. StP needs an age filter. Not 13. 18. There's too many fuckin kids coming on this site thinking being homeless is cool. I have reason to believe from most of these children are FBI. Why the fuck would a kid come on this site, anyway? You're a punk? Ok, go on Vampire Freaks. This is a forum for (mostly) homeless traveling punks and people that were or still are into the life. Its not cuz its COOL. Its cuz they adapted to it, they were tired of being homebums.
> Some people I can understand joining this site that weren't into the life. I've met (only on here) people that are trying to help crusties get a place to stay for the night or whatever. I'm just pissed off at all of these kids that wanna learn how to "ride dem tranez". Seriously, gtfo. If you wanna learn to hop from a website, you're gonna get your legs cut the fuck off like this oogle http://squattheplanet.com/threads/9-5-2011-colorado-teen-loses-legs-as-she-tries-to-hop-train.10466/
> If nothing gets done about this, I don't care. I'm just pissed off about all of these kids. Hope you enjoyed the read.



As much as I hate to say it I agree. It's just too sketchy having young influencable children thinking all this is cool, and as said before, not to mention having the possibility of being some sort of authorities that are trying to bust people for a number of different things. I'm sure it would never happen and it couldn't REALLY guarantee the elimination of either, but it sure might reduce and discourage some folks, plus cover Matt and anyone else associated's ass, in the event some shit went down. Plus I know everyone but the teeny boppers are sick of the " I wanna drop out of school/run away/be a bum-posts.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Mar 2, 2012)

Well maybe not EVERYONE but I'd say a good percentage of regular users on the site.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Mar 2, 2012)

JoelRailDude said:


> True that, but then, there's people like say, me. I'm considering the idea, I've best friend who where homeless, I've spent a few weeks living like homeless. I've traveled a bit and I want more, but with the shitty economy, lack of work, and other etc, There is no chance I can afford a road trip. But I allready given up on so many things I can't afford, Why not throw it all in thewind and fuck it, go at it? I want to learn what it is like before I go at it, perhaps be more prepared. Sorry If I insult the pro.....



Are. You under 18? If not, your response is inapplicable.


----------



## ayyyjayyy (Mar 2, 2012)

And- it would be different if the younger folks were offering a majority of seemingly more responsible and legitimate posts with questions other than the examples unlisted above, but the fact of the matter is THE majority, are not.


----------



## JoelRailDude (Mar 2, 2012)

ayyyjayyy said:


> Are. You under 18? If not, your response is inapplicable.


 Well i figured he talked about "kids" as in younger generation. Nevermind. all good


----------

